# ـتم + pronoun suffix (فعلتموه)



## shuaibah

How do I say "you (plu) found me"? وجدتموني or وجدتوني?

I think it is وجدتموني, but the "Arabic    Language and Grammar" by Jochanan Kapliwatzky says it is وجدتوني

Thanks in advance


----------



## quee1763

Would it not just be وجدتمني ? I don't think the waw is necessary here

وجدتم + ني


----------



## Egyptlover

It's "وجدتموني" because "م" is the sign of the plural (because we are talking to a plural here). If we are talking to plural,we say: قلتم،كتبتم،رأيتم،وجدتم not: قلت،كتبت،رأيت،وجدت .
About the "و": it's called "واو الإشباع" (i.e. we elongate the" ُ"to be "و") and it's like that in several cases involving this one; when two successive pronouns are connected to the verb and the first one is talking to plural, and there are many examples of that in Qur2an: "أنلزمكموها"(Chapter: Hood, verse:28), "فكرهتموه"(Chapter: Alhujuraat, verse:12) and "يسألكموها"(Chapter: Mohammad, verse:37).

Hope this helps


----------



## shuaibah

Thanks for your confirmation - this reflects my first guess.

Perhaps in the old days (when Kapliwatzky originally wrote the book) they used to say وجدتوني and now it is changed?


----------



## quee1763

Could it just be a typo in his book?


----------



## ahmedfaroukk

المعناين واحد بس وجدتونى


----------



## Egyptlover

shuaibah said:


> Perhaps in the old days (when Kapliwatzky originally wrote the book) they used to say وجدتوني and now it is changed?



On the contrary,Shuaibah, the original and standard word is"وجدتموني" and I've already quoted similar examples from Qur2an which is considered a main reference for standard Arabic by Arab Grammarians as well as old poetry because they're the oldest Arabic texts that are available now. Later, as the language was influenced by the colloquial dialects, such mistakes started to occur.

Note: it may be a typo as quee1763 said


----------



## L.2

وجدتموني is classical while وجدتوني is modern


----------



## jmt356

[Moderator's Note: Merged with a previous thread]
You fed me
Suggestions:
أَطْعَمْتُمْني– This is what I believe to be correct
Or
أَطْعَمْتُمُوني– This is what I read in a book


----------



## Ghabi

An extra و is added to تم or كم when the latter is followed by another pronoun, thus resulting in تُمُو.


----------



## Sprachenlerner

[Moderator's Note: Merged with a previous thread]
I stumbled upon this word. Did the writer make a mistake and meant to write رَافَقْتُموها? What is the waw doing there?


----------



## analeeh

_-tum_ becomes _-tumuu-_ when followed by an object pronoun suffix.


----------



## Sprachenlerner

Thanks!


----------



## LAnyone

Does this only happen with ـتم and ـكم, or does it happen with any other pronouns (e.g. ـهنّ ، ـكنّ ، ـتَ ، etc.) as well?


----------



## dakaplo

It only happens with كم and تم , not with the others.


----------



## elroy

ـكم is already an object pronoun so how can it be followed by another attached object?


----------



## analeeh

The suffixation of two object pronouns to the same verb is something which happens sporadically in classical Arabic.


----------



## elroy

Can you give an example?


----------



## analeeh

I have a feeling that only certain combinations were acceptable (of which I guess _-kum-_ plus a third person was one). Some examples from the Qur'an were given above:

أنلزمكموها وأنتم لها كارهون
إِنْ يَسْأَلْكُمُوهَا فَيُحْفِكُمْ تَبْخَلُوا وَيُخْرِجْ أَضْغَانَكُمْ

(taken from different sources thus the full 7arakaat on one)

I've seen it elsewhere in classical texts too.


----------

